# Hours for E-2



## Dganic23 (Jan 9, 2019)

Question. Brothers licensed already and we have plans of opening a business together down the line. I took a different path initially with my life and pursued a bachelors in Electrical Engineering. With that being said, I’m being given all different kinds of info as to how many hours I’ll be granted in CT. My understanding is it can count up to 2.5 years of apprenticeship? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Contact them, so, you get it straight from them...
https://portal.ct.gov/DCP/License-Services-Division/All-License-Applications/Electrical-License


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

EE will get you the E1 automatically, or at least it used to.


----------



## Dganic23 (Jan 9, 2019)

Bird dog said:


> Contact them, so, you get it straight from them...
> https://portal.ct.gov/DCP/License-Services-Division/All-License-Applications/Electrical-License


Yeah, I’ve been patiently waiting for a response lol. Wish me luck! 🤣


----------



## Dganic23 (Jan 9, 2019)

MTW said:


> EE will get you the E1 automatically, or at least it used to.


Fingers crossed it hasn’t changed lol


----------

